# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Արևելյան Խոստումներ / Eastern Promises

## Ռուֆուս

*Արևելյան Խոստումներ / Eastern Promises* 

_Կանադա, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, ԱՄՆ, 2007_
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Դեյվիդ Քրոնենբերգ
*Դերերում*՝ Վիգգո Մորտենսեն, Նաոմի Ուոտս, Վենսան Կասսել և ուրիշներ
*Ժանրը*՝ Դրամա, էքշն, թրիլլեր
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.8
*RottenTomatoes-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 89%
Վիգգո Մորտենսենը լավագույն տղամարդ դերասան անվանակարգում ներկայացվել է Օսկար մրցանակի, սակայն չի շահել:

Ֆիլմի հերոսուհին՝ Աննա Խիտրովան, ռուսական ծագում ունեցող մանկաբարձ է, ով աշխատում է Լոնդոնյան հիվանդանոցներից մեկում: Մի օր հիվանդանոց են բերում 14ամյա ռուս հղի աղջկա, սակայն բժիշկներին հաջողվում է փրկել միայն երեխայի կյանքը: Աղջկա իրերի մեջ Աննան գտնում է նրա օրագիրը, որն իրեն բերում հասցնում է ռուսական մաֆիայի՝ օրենքով գողերի որջը: Իր կամքին հակառակը Աննան ներքաշվում է օրենքով գողերի դաժան ու անմարդկային խաղերի մեջ:

Իսկ հետո կտեսնեք չափազանց լարված սցենար, դեպքերի անսպասելի շրջադարձեր, սարսափելի հանցագործություններ ու բարձր որակի դերասանական խաղ:

Իսկ ամենաանսպասելին այն էր, թե ինչպես էր կարողացել կանադացի ռեժիսյորը այդքան ճշգրտորեն նկարագրել ռուսական մաֆիայի դաժան բարքերը...

----------

Barekendan (05.02.2011), E-la Via (25.11.2010), einnA (26.11.2010), Jarre (25.11.2010), Skeptic (25.11.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Ֆիլմը դիտել եմ  սկզբից մինչև վերջ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ:
Լավ դերասանական խաղ, հետաքրքիր սյուժե, մի խոսքով իրոք արժե նայել, հաստատ անտեղի չես վատնի ժամանակդ:

----------

Ռուֆուս (25.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

էս կինոն միշտ չգիտեմ ոնց էր ստացվում հենց ցույց էին տալիս, ես միացրած էի լինում էտ ալիքը ու մի քանի անգամ նայեմ եմ  :Jpit: 
առաջին անգամ մենակ ռուսական գողական տղերքից, իրանց դաջվածքներից, էն փոքր աղջկա պատմությունից էի ազդվել
երկրորդ անգամ սցենարից
հետո մեծացա արդեն մի բան հասկացա ու սաղ կինոն մեջս մինչև հիմա նստած ա մնացել բոլոր ազդակներով :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (26.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Eastern Promises* Տրայլեր անգլերենով




Ֆիլմը, ձեր ցանկացած ջափի ու որակի կարող եք վեռնել *այստեղից:*

----------

